# 4x4 beach access south of VA Beach?



## Burnsie (Jul 20, 2009)

I know that there is not beach access in VA Beach, but is there anywhere south that allows 4x4's on the beach without having to drive to the outer banks?

-Burnsie


----------



## JustFishIt (Jun 8, 2009)

nope and outer banks is the closest place.


----------



## Burnsie (Jul 20, 2009)

Damn. Thanks for the info.

-Burnsie


----------

